# Coming to Nerja



## Carole-Anne (May 23, 2008)

Hi 

I'm coming to Nerja for a month in July with my 4 year old son and partner. We would love to meet up with expats who have settled in the area as we are hopefully moving there within a year.

I'm especially would like to meet people who have their own businesses out there and anyone with disabled children who attend local schools.

I am disabled myself and my son has spina bifida and we have heard good things about how the health system and spain treats disabled people in general.

But we are a sociable family and willing to meet anyone who wants to meet us and have a chat over a bottle (or two) of wine.

Yours

Carole-Anne


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Carole-Anne,

I hope you had a good trip in July. How are you getting on with your plans to move to Nerja? My family and I are hoping to move to Spain early next year and I'm trying to find a suitable area. We looked at Estepona but found it too touristy. I was wondering how you found Nerja, we visited on a day trip and it seemed lovely but we didn't see enough of it to have an opinion about moving there. My children are aged 8 and 10 so we'll have to look at an international school for them and there is one close by in Almunecar, so I'm interested in all areas close by. I would be interested to hear how you feel about the area after your visit. 

Niamh


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey All,

Just back after 10 days in nerja researching area we are moving out roughly in 3 months (ish). Loved the area spoke to alot of people who also love the area. One thing that did come up alot s that everyone that had kids said not to bother with the national scholls that the state schools were of very high standard.


----------

